# Too Fast Too Furious



## Blake Bowden (Apr 18, 2009)

Okay, maybe not.


----------



## RJS (Apr 18, 2009)

What is that, a Transformer?


----------



## JTM (Apr 18, 2009)

the siding is hilarious.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 18, 2009)

I kinda liked the stars on the tailights.


----------



## gortex6 (Apr 19, 2009)

Vin Diesel is a poophole turd stabber.





Fail


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 19, 2009)

gortex6 said:


> Vin Diesel is a poophole turd stabber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is totally uncalled for.


----------



## JTM (Apr 27, 2009)

blake said:


> That is totally uncalled for.



but hilarious!


----------



## owls84 (May 5, 2009)

by the way I love break.com and failblog.com. Some funny stuff.


----------

